# Sunday's Show And Tell...8/21/16



## jd56 (Aug 21, 2016)

Summer is winding down quicker than I hoped. 
But, still plenty of riding weather ahead.
And of course picking temps will be a bit more tolerable.

So let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Was fortunate to wrangle these very nice continue Goodyear  G3s from a member here for one of my wife's Goodyear Colsons.






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Got this old Schwinn this week. This is a 1898 Model 22 Standard Roadster. I'm not really a TOC guy but this bike is both historically significant and in exceptional condition. Some of you caught this earlier this week in my gallery posting. I'll set up a separate gallery for it with many more detail photos. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 21, 2016)

Picked up the hawthorne bent tank, built by HP Snyder. Under the surface rust I see it's a blue color. And also found this square shat New departure DD part or tool. If anyone knows what it is or does please let me know!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I also picked up this fender ornament for one of my projects. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2016)

Let me go out on a limb here Shawn, and say that your 1889 Schwinn, The World, Roadster, is the most outstanding find I've seen since joining The Cabe.
In my humble opinion, a more historically significant bicycle has never been found.
Schwinn, without a doubt, like it or not, is the most recognized name in bicycle manufacturing, and your The World, Roadster, is one of the earliest, most complete, original, condition Schwinn built bicycles known to exist.
That's a bicycle worthy of the Smithsonian Institution.
Congratulations!
Absolutely, fricken spectacular!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 21, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked up the hawthorne bent tank, built by HP Snyder. Under the surface rust I see it's a blue color. And also found this square shat New departure DD part or tool. If anyone knows what it is or does please let me know!
> View attachment 352145
> View attachment 352146 View attachment 352147



It's to remove the cog from the driver on threaded driver & cog type
remove the retainer clip and planetary gears and it go's on the 3 planetary gear pins


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 21, 2016)

I was able to acquire this 1957 Western Flyer X53 Super


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 21, 2016)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I was able to acquire this 1957 Western Flyer X53 SuperView attachment 352190



That's a nice bike Greg put low jack on that !


----------



## JKT (Aug 21, 2016)

I picked up this restored Mesinger two pan long spring saddle and this Troxel tool box seat reflector which cleaned up nicely..


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 21, 2016)

Probably tired of seeing it, but it is new to me anyways.lol I was able to complete the deal over the weekend for a 49 Roadmaster Luxury Liner, and it should be heading to Calif in a week.


----------



## stoney (Aug 21, 2016)

JKT said:


> I picked up this restored Mesinger two pan long spring saddle and this Troxel tool box seat reflector which cleaned up nicely..
> 
> View attachment 352201
> 
> ...




That reflector looks like the NOS pairs I have of green and yellow. What is the diameter of it please.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 21, 2016)

picked up a few accessories


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 352205 Probably tired of seeing it, but it is new to me anyways.lol I was able to complete the deal over the weekend for a 49 Roadmaster Luxury Liner, and it should be heading to Calif in a week.




Nice bike but I was thinking the early LLs had a different rack with a kinda square sort of tail light? V/r Shawn


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's the serial no. 1949, everything appears untouched. Perhaps late model year?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Let me go out on a limb here Shawn, and say that your 1889 Schwinn, The World, Roadster, is the most outstanding find I've seen since joining The Cabe.
> In my humble opinion, a more historically significant bicycle has never been found.
> Schwinn, without a doubt, like it or not, is the most recognized name in bicycle manufacturing, and your The World, Roadster, is one of the earliest, most complete, original, condition Schwinn built bicycles known to exist.
> That's a bicycle worthy of the Smithsonian Institution.
> ...





Thanks Marty. I believe this was a rare opportunity and the ramien noodle diet this month will be justified! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2016)

got a chainguard and trussrod mount for the '49 Schwinn many thanks to buds @Freqman1 and @rickyd 


 
and this cool old VW watch which I'll  probably turn loose


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2016)

Well, let me know if I can be of assistance on that diet, Shawn.
I can have you eating Steak and Lobster within the hour.
Haha!


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> And also found this square shat New departure DD part or tool. If anyone knows what it is or does please let me know!




New Departure tool DD52 for removing threaded cog from the DD gear carrier, consult your Island Cycle Supply Catalog


----------



## higgens (Aug 21, 2016)

Found a good garage sale on Friday


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I also picked up this fender ornament for one of my projects. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 352148



I have one of those on the 38.  If I'm not mistaken, I think it's a Pontiac.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 21, 2016)

More drum (prewar)  drama.  Had to fit hat spacer to 37 backing plate. Had to go to work for a couple hours on vacation day.well worth the results.   Removing run out on lathe took about 20 min. Had the O.D. measured from orig. Spacer


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2016)

higgens said:


> Found a good garage sale on Friday View attachment 352223 View attachment 352224 View attachment 352225 View attachment 352226 View attachment 352227 View attachment 352228 View attachment 352229 View attachment 352230 View attachment 352231



Holy crappers, do you get the car?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't believe you guys find all of this stuff. Nothing around here like that. I have this odd obsession with large boxes.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 21, 2016)

I may have picked up a few small parts.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I have one of those on the 38.  If I'm not mistaken, I think it's a Pontiac.




I bought it because its an Indian! V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2016)

Garage sale Pickens no bikes


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 21, 2016)

Just a few tools this week for me. Local Craigslist finds, older gentleman moving out of state and didn't want to take these, a park stand, park truing stand and wheel dish fixture. Joe


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2016)

My buddy showed up today with a pile of Bike Parts that I have to take it all; there is a jewel in there!



I love free!


----------



## kccomet (Aug 21, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Got this old Schwinn this week. This is a 1898 Model 22 Standard Roadster. I'm not really a TOC guy but this bike is both historically significant and in exceptional condition. Some of you caught this earlier this week in my gallery posting. I'll set up a separate gallery for it with many more detail photos. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 352089 View attachment 352090 View attachment 352091 View attachment 352092 View attachment 352093



killer bike shawn, you have crossed over to the toc, now if i could just get you into the old racers, you could come over and clean my house out


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2016)

kccomet said:


> killer bike shawn, you have crossed over to the toc, now if i could just get you into the old racers, you could come over and clean my house out





Thanks Jim,
    As soon as I recover from this one I'd gladly take that FKS off your hands! V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Aug 21, 2016)

Did I mention, it's my birthday today, well, I had permission to buy me something. 
1954





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 21, 2016)

kccomet said:


> killer bike shawn, you have crossed over to the toc, now if i could just get you into the old racers, you could come over and clean my house out



Now that Shawn is all TOC, we can finally get our hands on the rest of his stuff!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday JD!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 21, 2016)

ya baby that,s nice I love that bike  good for you nice nice nice


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 21, 2016)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I was able to acquire this 1957 Western Flyer X53 SuperView attachment 352190



nice  good for you I love that bike  nice nice nice


----------



## Stickley (Aug 21, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 352278 Garage sale Pickens no bikes



You keeping the shades ?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 21, 2016)

Well I built Shur-Spins all morning and then walked down to my local antique store and found a real Katana. This is a very early Katana.


----------



## The Admiral (Aug 21, 2016)

Cool cycle truck! And happy birthday John!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday,  have fun with your new truck


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 21, 2016)

Got some more donors for parts


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 21, 2016)

I thought I might not have anything this week for show & tell, then I saw these and thought it was an old auction i won about a month ago. I was wrong, just 4 more from the same seller NOS 3 inch DELTA reflectors still in original tissue with hardware


----------



## JKT (Aug 21, 2016)

just picked up my second one of these rollfast truing stands today at a price I couldn't pass by...


----------



## bikiba (Aug 22, 2016)

Finally got this nd book ive been hounding for a year.











Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Got this old Schwinn this week. This is a 1898 Model 22 Standard Roadster. I'm not really a TOC guy but this bike is both historically significant and in exceptional condition. Some of you caught this earlier this week in my gallery posting. I'll set up a separate gallery for it with many more detail photos. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 352089 View attachment 352090 View attachment 352091 View attachment 352092 View attachment 352093




Yes, very nice indeed. "I'm not really a TOC guy"
...well I am, so, send her here! Pant, drool, slobber, lust, want... :eek::eek:


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

....


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2016)

Too late Bricycle.
Being a Schwinn guy trumps being a TOC guy.
I've already got my request in to Shawn that when he's ready to be enriched beyond his wildest dreams, he should give me a call.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

I suppose that Donald Trumps me.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2016)

I think that Donald is going to Trump us all.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 22, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I think that Donald is going to Trump us all.




lets make bicycles great again


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2016)

I like the sound of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

